# Purchase Price For 2006 Bhs



## Richard (May 23, 2006)

My wife and I are ready to buy a 2006BHS. The one question I have is price. We have a small local dealer here and I was quoted $20,000. Next I see them on e-bay (Lakeshore) for $17,800. The problem with that is we are in SW Louisiana and that wood be a long drive for service. What would be a typical price for this unit. We were also told if we had to order one it would be a 2007. Do trailors change model years this early?

Thanks


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome Richard to the Outback Family
As for price it will change from location to location
that doesn't seem real bad to me( just my $.02)
My dealer is high $26,000 on their prices but I like their service
As for when the 07 start up not sure on that
But someone will chime in on that

Don action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!

The 2007's are coming into our dealer now.....

Our '05 28BHs listed at over $22k, so your local dealer's pricing is not that bad.

Remember that you don't need to be serviced at your purchasing dealer, but as others are finding out, you will not be at the front of the list for service at others.

Figure in either time spent driving, or delivery from Lakeshore, and you aren't going to be far off from your local price.

Just haggle a little more!!! Print off Lakeshore's price and take it in to them, maybe they will match.

Ask for extra equipment...hitch, sway control, Maxx air vents. etc.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome,

I am with Steve on this one. Once you add in shipping costs from Lakeshore to LA, the price is real close. Like Steve said take the printout in to you local dealer and see what they will do. We have bought 2 Outbacks and it has worked both times.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also agree the price is right in line. Also if you have a problem, you bought local.
About an 07, they are out real soon and unless you are in a hurry and the price remains the same , get the 07. I purchased my 05 exactly one year ago and just checked trade in price and the first thing is , its an 05. not a 06 which it would have been if we waited a few more weeks.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought a leftover after the new model year came out and saved thousands. It was still new and I was able to research any major problems with the unit. That's how I found this place.


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> My wife and I are ready to buy a 2006BHS. The one question I have is price. We have a small local dealer here and I was quoted $20,000. Next I see them on e-bay (Lakeshore) for $17,800. The problem with that is we are in SW Louisiana and that wood be a long drive for service. What would be a typical price for this unit. We were also told if we had to order one it would be a 2007. Do trailors change model years this early?
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]113412[/snapback]​


Can't help you on the price, but I live in South Louisiana, and purchased mine used at Primeaux in Lafayette, La. had a great experiance with them, where at in SW Louisiana do you live? if intrested I will get the salesmans name for you.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Not many changes between the 05 and 06 Outbacks but not sure about 07. For 06 they added 40 gallon holding tanks from 28, porcelain toilets, cabinet and shelf in queen slide bed, and extra insulation in bike door and a few other minor things I can't even think of. One of the fabrics changed for 06 (Havana from Desert Rose) but actually was only available recently.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

when we were shopping...Lakeshore quoted me about the same amount to ship the trailer to my house then what I was saving.

I ended up buy a used Outback and LOVE it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Richard!* action 
I hope you came through Katrina OK!









The price does not sound out of line to me, based on Lakeshores price.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I purchased a 05 28 bhs leftover for less than 15,000. with a new trailer warranty. Just my 2 cents


----------

